# Mister Rogers Model Trolley Layout!



## trainguru

On the spur of couriousity, what scale did Mister Rogers use for his Neighborhood where _the Bakery, the Music Shop and his television House _were? And what scale did he use for the _Neighborhood of Make Believe models _in the Kitchen, and his "real" trolley to the Neighborhood. I'm most courious about the layout and the kitchen models for myself (want to recreate it partially), and the "real" Neighborhood Trolley from the living room, as a Summer model for my Papa's Garden Railroad. Would a Tyco Trolley be a good start, to recreate the Neighborhood Trolley for the first two? They look very alike.

Seriously, I've always wanted to have the models, since they really inspired me, and he helped me learn about life. He never talked down to children, like on all the other shows, and trancended age barriers (My 8th Grade Language Arts Teacher. Who was an Army Vet, who was stationed in Germany in the 1970's or 1980's, used to search for Fred on the television, when he got mad, and he told our whole class that; their words still weigh on my mind, day to day.). Fred Rogers, no matter what is said, is a great man, who's legacy, is encouraging us to be better, thinking, doing, living people, than be mindless drones, that media makes many of us today. Thank you sir.

So, any advice for incorporating the Neighborhoods of Mister Rogers into my Modeling efforts? And one other thing, this is for all to enjoy! - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM&feature=player_embedded

The latest viral video on the web! He's still got it. -


----------



## Big Ed

The trolley was G scale.


----------



## Big Ed

This won't help but a copy and paste,

Rogers used simple songs and, on nearly every show, segments from the Neighborhood of Make-Believe (NOM) to make his point. A scale-model trolley was often (but not always) used to segue into the Make-Believe segments, said neighborhood being inhabited by puppet characters including King Friday XIII, Lady Elaine Fairchild and Daniel Striped Tiger. 

Here is a picture of him with a piece of the neighborhood almost looks like HO houses & the trolley? Maybe S? Looks too small for O and too large for HO.
Came from a wiki,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mister_Rogers'_Neighborhood


----------



## shaygetz

The layout itself was HO scale, the trolley on it was a modified TYCO Brill. It had no motor but was instead pulled across the layout by a string that was operated by a stick underneath. It was a successful, unauthorized surprise installed by one of the TV crew between seasons that Rodgers fell in love with the moment he saw it. The larger one was scratchbuilt by a well known model maker of the day and electrically operated on approximately 3-4" gauged track. There is a life sized one in an amusement park in Pennsylvania that was dedicated by Mr. Rodgers when it opened. There is an article in Model Railroader magazine on it that caused a furor equal to any on graffiti about the appropriateness of it in a "serious" hobby rag.


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> The layout itself was HO scale, the trolley on it was a modified TYCO Brill. It had no motor but was instead pulled across the layout by a string that was operated by a stick underneath. It was a successful, unauthorized surprise installed by one of the TV crew between seasons that Rodgers fell in love with the moment he saw it. The larger one was scratchbuilt by a well known model maker of the day and electrically operated on approximately 3-4" gauged track. There is a life sized one in an amusement park in Pennsylvania that was dedicated by Mr. Rodgers when it opened. There is an article in Model Railroader magazine on it that caused a furor equal to any on graffiti about the appropriateness of it in a "serious" hobby rag.


Cool I am headed over to Model Railroader.

A picture for gurrruu,
Do you think the trolley he is holding is G scale?

The real one.


----------



## brylerjunction

the one he is holding is certainly g-scale. I wonder if it was a scratch built item made by the prop house. Perhaps you could contact the production company (if they are still around) or maybe a PBS Network would have the info in their archives


----------



## trainguru

*Thanks Guys!!!*

Thanks Guys; I thought there was a similarity to the two, and I've always wanted to visit Idlewild, and I can't believe that I was right on the money. What Model Railroader issue was that, that had Fred in it? I want to get it for my archive. -  - If any resource would serve vital, it would be that issue, or did I misinterper?


----------



## Smokinapankake

Don't know exactly what month or issue, but I remember reading that article. Shay summed it up nicely. I began watching Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood again because of that article. 
Funny the fury that article sparked. Bunch of uptight stuffed shirts that don't know how to have fun with their trains. I quit reading Model Railroaded after they removed "Model Railroading is Fun" from the masthead. Apparently it isn't supposed to be fun, rather, a job that none of those clowns could get in real life so they play work to make themselves feel like somebody. 

Sorry. Rant over. 

If you build it Guru, we wanna see!


----------



## shaygetz

I have it...just need to dig it up...gimme some time...:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru

You got it!!! -


----------



## Dharma48

Hello friends!
This is my first post and I wanted to say how excited I am to see a mention of Mr. Roger's trolley. I grew up watching the show and always had a fascination with the trolley! I've seen a lot of photos of the trolley over the years, but I've never seen anyone post a picture of the mechanics of it. I've seen a lot of trains and things but I've never seen a setup like this. Is this something that was scratchbulit too? 

Matthew


----------



## trainguru

Matthew, you are briliant! Welcome to the forum; where did you get that image? Yes, Mister Rogers comes up once in a while here. Thanks for this little, very insightful photo. -


----------



## Dharma48

Thanks! That photo is actually a screecap from a 1970 episode.

Most people don't know that the trolley that we have all come to know is actually the second that the Canadian model maker made for Fred. The original is a lot different and has an alternate spelling of neighborhood ("Neighbourhood") on its roof. When the show moved to the U.S. the trolley we know was made for the 1968 series.

Neither trolley was built with a motor. They were originally pulled by a string by a crew member. The only one that was motorized is the classic red one we all know. I'm guessing that the unique drive mechanism was created to fit the already designed wheel block.


----------



## shaygetz

Too cool...Mister Rodgers remixed...

http://youtu.be/OFzXaFbxDcM


----------



## norgale

I grew up with gunslingers like Howdy Doody. Ha! Pete


----------



## tooter

This is the Mr Rogers I know...


----------



## norgale

Hahahahahaha! Love Johnny Carson. Good one Choo Choo. Pete


----------



## Kwikster

Man, Greg I had forgotten that. Awesome!!!!!!!!

Carl


----------



## trainguru

*Satires and Butternut Square!!!*

How did that fly under Fred's radar??? If Burger King can't get away with Mister Rodney, and the kids are asleep while Eddie does his satire while the kids are in bed, how does Johnny get away with it? Like Eddie? Who knows? - 

Further on, does anybody have Fred's Butternut Square trolley pictures?


----------



## mapper65

Here's a link to my little layout. I have another one of these started and the wheels will look more realistic when completed. This was my first project and I learned a lot while doing it. The next one should be much better once I find the time to finish it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTPkh1MGRIA 

I was surprised when a TV production company contacted me and asked if they could use a clip from my video for a commercial that they were working on for the Indian Flower and Patio Show last year. Here is a link to that video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v37gcZCI6DI


----------



## shaygetz

trainguru said:


> How did that fly under Fred's radar??? If Burger King can't get away with Mister Rodney, and the kids are asleep while Eddie does his satire while the kids are in bed, how does Johnny get away with it? Like Eddie? Who knows? -


Fred loved parodies of himself, he just didn't want products or the appearance of an endorsement associated with his name, especially fast food.


----------



## tjcruiser

Mapper,

GREAT job on the trolley loop ... what fun to see it set up outside through the natural greenery like that. Well done!

TJ


----------



## brylerjunction

mapper65 said:


> Here's a link to my little layout. I have another one of these started and the wheels will look more realistic when completed. This was my first project and I learned a lot while doing it. The next one should be much better once I find the time to finish it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTPkh1MGRIA
> 
> I was surprised when a TV production company contacted me and asked if they could use a clip from my video for a commercial that they were working on for the Indian Flower and Patio Show last year. Here is a link to that video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v37gcZCI6DI



that was really cool thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru

*I'm Sorry Sir; this is for understanding, not attacking!!!*



mapper65 said:


> Here's a link to my little layout. I have another one of these started and the wheels will look more realistic when completed. This was my first project and I learned a lot while doing it. The next one should be much better once I find the time to finish it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTPkh1MGRIA
> 
> I was surprised when a TV production company contacted me and asked if they could use a clip from my video for a commercial that they were working on for the Indian Flower and Patio Show last year. Here is a link to that video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v37gcZCI6DI


I hope they got some form of permission from *"The Fred Rogers Company"*, to use those words, otherwise, that's copyright infringement!!! To shamefuly use a fan's trolley, to advertise home improvement; Fred never did commercials (but was a charity pitch man from time to time). If o'l Fred was alive, he would be shaking his head with great sorrow. My friend, I'm sorry, but commercialism with Fred Rogers Trolley like this, deeply saddens me. I understand that you took it as flattery, but I personaly, as a modeler, and life long Fred Rogers fan, take it as an offence. - 

Take a look at the Fred Rogers versus Burger King case, and you'll see what I mean, and read the news articles too: http://www.neighborhoodarchive.com/misc/parodies/mr_rodney/index.html









This sort of stuff, was what Fred was worried about; not for himself, but the children and people who watched him, and still do!


----------



## lears2005

Man I know the real one in PA I have been going there sence I was a littel boy. Everytime we would go back and see my family we would go to idawild park. I was great. I hope to be able to take my little girl there sometime. We are in obx NC right now and are going up to PA for a day or so. I might have to try and take her this time. For anyone who has not saw it you should make the trip. You would think that you where really on the tv show. If I get to take her I will try and get some pic and put up here for you guys to see.


----------



## railhound

I love Mr. Roger's Neighborhood. Great thread. I think I am going to have to make one to run on my N scale layout. 

We need more people with a mission like Mr. Rogers.


----------



## gc53dfgc

trainguru said:


> I hope they got some form of permission from *"The Fred Rogers Company"*, to use those words, otherwise, that's copyright infringement!!! To shamefuly use a fan's trolley, to advertise home improvement; Fred never did commercials (but was a charity pitch man from time to time). If o'l Fred was alive, he would be shaking his head with great sorrow. My friend, I'm sorry, but commercialism with Fred Rogers Trolley like this, deeply saddens me. I understand that you took it as flattery, but I personaly, as a modeler, and life long Fred Rogers fan, take it as an offence. -
> 
> Take a look at the Fred Rogers versus Burger King case, and you'll see what I mean, and read the news articles too: http://www.neighborhoodarchive.com/misc/parodies/mr_rodney/index.html
> 
> View attachment 18915
> 
> 
> This sort of stuff, was what Fred was worried about; not for himself, but the children and people who watched him, and still do!


I am pretty certain it is not Mr. Rodgers voice but someone really close to his since he has been dead since 03'. If it is his voice then they got permission from the family to do it. If they were not going to take the time to get permission for his voice or a similar voice then they would have never bothered to ask for permission to use the trolley clip, just taken it and used it.

The Burger King one is sort of different since they used Rodney as Mr. Rodgers without Mr. Rodgers being told or him supporting that particular choice.

Now if it is his voice then the family gave permission because they thought it would represent what he likes. It isn't exactly for some small time thing anyways, its for a big convention so there is a lot of legal matters that come into play and then even more when it comes to commercials.

I think you can rest easy Guru since there is practically no chance that they used his voice without any kind of permission and the trolley got some airtime. How often do you see a trolley Real or Model on television ads?


----------



## davidmdavis

I am trying to find the layout for Mr. Rogers Neighborhood, and contrast it with a "Southside of the tracks/Mr. Robinsons Neighborhood (Eddie Murphy of SNL fame), but I only found photos of Mr. Rogers layout...http://www.askbiography.com/Image/Entertainment/Television/Mister_Rogers_Neighborhood.jpg
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...pvt=Mr.+Rogers+Model+Neighborhood&FORM=IQFRML
I also saw a photo that looks like a model of "the Southside of the tracks" neighborhood, but it was photo editing...http://www.flickr.com/photos/dicksoto/3252458725/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/dicksoto/3252458725/

Dave


----------



## macnotes

I'm actually working on a layout in Lego of the Mister Roger's Neighbourhood. TrainGuru, did you get very far with your layout? I have some notes we can collaborate on.


----------



## Ed2023

The show was produced at the WQED studios in Pittsburgh. Fred Rogers was an ordained Presbyterian minister and I believe lived in Ligoneer Pa. Try contacting WQED for info. I grew up in the 'burbs of PGH.


----------



## macnotes

Does the model look like the buildings in PGH? I've actually gotten written permission to make my layout in Lego  They've provided me with some screenshots too. I've done a rough drawing of the layout but I'm wondering if anyone can suggest an easy digital tool for making my layout? I don't need it to any particular scale, just want to get the buildings, trees, roads put on there. Probably the colour etc.


----------



## tjcruiser

Try AnyRail, SCARM, or perhaps TrainPlayer. The first two allow you to create a layout plan (with actual mfr's track libraries), add some simple scenery. The latter allows you to actually run your trains in a 2D layout created to your design.

TJ


----------

